# The ultimate Cheesecake



## bill h (Feb 11, 2003)

I have been mandated to come up with the "best cheesecake in the world" in a relatively short time, any extraordinary recipes you would share would be appreciated. In all actuality, I have to come up with to different ones; one, along the lines of a "New York-Style cheesecake." Secondly, a "boutique cheesecake" of varied flavor. We will have to present our goods at a taste panel scheduled within two weeks.

Thanks for any suggestions.


Bill


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

here is a new york style cheesecake i make at work,,makes about 39 9"x2 3/4" pans give or take..

60 # cream cheese
16 # sugar
7 qt cream
20 # sour cream
2 gallons eggs
1 qt vanilla
beat cheese and sugar, scrape down sides and add cream & eggs and vanilla....add sour cream and mix well...I have a good passion fruit cheesecake to..

pat


----------



## bill h (Feb 11, 2003)

Pat:

Thanks for the reply, your recipe is the exact recipe we use! How about your Passion Fruit Cheesecake, would you mind sharing that one? Appreciate your time and help.

Bill


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

bill
here is the passion cheesecake..

1 1/2 # cream cheese
1 1/2 C sugar
2 T cornstarch or 1/4 C A.P. flour
4 eggs
3/4 C sour cream
1 C passion puree
2 t salt
beat cheese & sugar..scrape down sides and add remaining ingredients untill each is well blendid.

..if you dont find the passion intense enough..start with 2 cups and reduce to 1 cup..
Do you or anyone else have a milk chocolate cheesecake ? I have alot of milk choc i need to use up ? thanks

pat


----------



## bill h (Feb 11, 2003)

Thnaks much for the recipe, I\ll give it a try and let you know how it comes out.

Bill


----------



## gabiperez (Apr 15, 2004)

Do you need to use the milk chocolate only for cheesecake?


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

gabiperez 
Doesnt have to be cheesecake..was just on the topic and thought I would ask. I bought milk choc in pellets and its not holding up to well in my apt..to warm !! Thanks

pat...


----------



## genevieve.m (Jul 16, 2003)

If you like, I have a few cheesecake recipes you can have, just pm me if you want them. Like honeycomb cheesecake, dark chocolate marble and rum cheesecake, and saffron, cointreau and honey cheesecake.

These are not baked but chilled (no gelatine either, very easy).


----------



## bill h (Feb 11, 2003)

Yes! I'd love to get your recipes for various cheesecakes. I work with a Master Pastry Chef (Rudi Weider of Marriott Hotels) and his mandate was for our pastry team (9 associates) to come up with various cakes cheesecake recipes. You can email me directly at [email protected]. By the way, my brother has a vacation home in Ackland NZ!

Take care, and thank you.

Bill


----------

